# GH stimulation test code



## Michele1229 (Jun 30, 2009)

hello all!

i work for a diabetes and endocrinology practice.  one of my doctors asked me to look up a code for the GH stimulation test where you inject a medication called L-arginine to see if someone has growth hormone deficiency.  

does anyone know what this code, or group of codes is??

thanks!!


----------



## Anithab (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi!

Would like to take you to codes 80428, 80435 and 80434... As for the injection itselft, there is no specific J code for arginine... would have to consider J3490.

thanks & regards
Anitha.B, CPC


----------



## kamala (Jul 1, 2009)

Anitha , 

The code , which you have mentioned is right , but the procedure is not a therapeutic one , hence you are not supposed to use the J codes in this . 

Instead , refer the guidelines provided under the Evocative and Supression Testing and also the additional CPT to be used with the 80428 as mentioned in CPT book 

Regards
Kamala


----------



## OCD_coder (Dec 13, 2012)

I am disagreeing with the injection of J3490 for Arginine as not being billable as it's not "therapeutic."  It is correct that administration of Arginine is not for therapeutic purposes, but it is for diagnostic purpose.  So the admininstration is billable.

96372 Therapeutic, prophylactice, or diagnostic injection; subcutaneous or intrmuscular
Or 
96374 Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection; intravenous push, single or initial substance/drug


----------



## KoBee (Aug 24, 2020)

Can anyone help, can a provider code Office E/M with prolonged services codes when doing GH Stim testing? due to it being lengthy. Please help :/


----------

